# whitfield quest pellet stove



## kurt (Aug 23, 2009)

I just got a whitfield quest pellet stove for free from a guy in my neighborhood. He said it works great but he was tired of cleaning it and hauling pellets. It looks in great shape. I cleaned it and checked out the auger and blower motors (both work great). The gaskets also look good. My question is: since this is an older model stove is it worth it for me to buy 6 ft. of pipe and install it in my house. Do I need to build a fireproof pad for the stove to sit on? Can I safely run it for long periods? Approx. how long will it run on one 40 # bag of pellets on low settings? This is my 1st pellet stove so any tips anyone can give me will be appreciated. Do I need a manual (the lighting instructions are on the control door). What is the best was to start the fire? Thanks.  Kurt


----------



## imacman (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it a Quest, or a Quest Plus?  There manuals available for both at this site....$9.99 each:

http://woodheatstoves.com/whitfield...3.html?zenid=d0d17f9e0eb32632086a95e162c3cbbd

As for whether you should buy the stove pipe to connect it, you can't use it without the pipe and a hearthpad of some type, depending on the manufacturers and local building code requirements.  If your going to use it, you need them.


----------



## kurt (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the info. It's a quest. Is it a pretty good stove?  Any other advice. Thanks .  kurt


----------



## imacman (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry, can't comment on the quality of the stove, as I've never used one.   Do a search for Whitfield Quest stoves on the forum.  Also, here are some members that you could try sending a PM to to ask for their opinion:

1993whitfieldquestowner

Mr. Whitfield

bamboo

warty


----------



## dac122 (Aug 24, 2009)

kurt said:
			
		

> I just got a whitfield quest pellet stove for free from a guy in my neighborhood. He said it works great but he was tired of cleaning it and hauling pellets. It looks in great shape. I cleaned it and checked out the auger and blower motors (both work great). The gaskets also look good.



Sweat!  I'm calling the wifey and moving next door to your neighbor.  



			
				kurt said:
			
		

> My question is: since this is an older model stove is it worth it for me to buy 6 ft. of pipe and install it in my house.



If you want a pellet stove then it doesn't get any cheaper than getting one free that works well.  Further, if you are an avid DIYer you will get loads of satisfaction from installing this baby.  Otherwise, sell it.



			
				kurt said:
			
		

> Do I need to build a fireproof pad for the stove to sit on?



Yes, most require it to sit on a non-combustible surface of some kind such as tile, stone, or a hearth pad.  Start by getting the manual and install instructions, pick a few spots where you'd like it to go, and let us know if not sure which one will work best.



			
				kurt said:
			
		

> Can I safely run it for long periods?



Yes, that's what they're designed for.



			
				kurt said:
			
		

> Approx. how long will it run on one 40 # bag of pellets on low settings?



Not familiar with that model but I would guess around a day, more or less.



			
				kurt said:
			
		

> This is my 1st pellet stove so any tips anyone can give me will be appreciated. Do I need a manual (the lighting instructions are on the control door). What is the best was to start the fire? Thanks.  Kurt



You've come to the right place for tips, etc.  When you have a specific question just post away.  I would also suggest reading many of the post here to learn a few things you hadn't thought of.


----------



## kurt (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks to everyone for the info.  kurt


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 26, 2009)

the quest is a good stove. I've seen a few that were a decade old still running fine. Be careful of the firebrick in the combustion chamber, they are delicate and not cheap to replace, so clean them with a paintbrush and be gentle when removing them. I beleive the motors on that model have the little nipple on them to oil them, so make sure to do that. As with all the Whitfields the damper control ends up really making the difference between good and bad burn. IMHO you have the correct airflow through the burnpot when you have a few of the pellets "dancing" from the combustion air traveling through them. Make sure not to confuse new pellets dropping in and jiggling the pellets with the "dancing". Your flame should also look active, and not lazyish. Get yourself a decent surge suppressor, I assure you, you do not want to replace the circuit board. Happy burning!


----------



## kurt (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Delta-T. Can't wait to install it .  Kurt


----------

